# iPod moin cher au canada



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2004)

je suis aller par curiosité, sur l'AppleStore su canada.
 là-bas, les ipod 20Go sont à 429 dollars canadiens càd 268.83 ¤
 et  les ipod 40Go sont à 559 dollars canadiens càd 350.28 ¤

 C'est bizard cette différence si forte... comment ça se fait?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

question de tva ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Le probléme, c'est que toutes les chansons prennent l'accent Quebecois !!!  :affraid:  :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Trop fort ccm la dessus     

L'autre inconvenient c'est que le son est super fort pour au moins meugler aussi fort que Celine Dion


----------



## Macthieu (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Le probléme, c'est que toutes les chansons prennent l'accent Quebecois !!!  :affraid:  :affraid:    :mouais:



j'exige des excuses. :mouais: 
C'est plutôt vous qui parler avec un accent :rateau:  :rateau:      



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> L'autre inconvenient c'est que le son est super fort pour au moins meugler aussi fort que Celine Dion



On vous donne Céline Dion en cadeau avec l'ipod


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Septembre 2004)

alors je préfère le payer plus cher ici, en france 

 je plaisante, mais faut avouer que vous avez un de ces accent...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> alors je préfère le payer plus cher ici, en france



en allemagne et espagne  la tva est a 16 contre le 20 de la france


----------



## ricchy (30 Septembre 2004)

[font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple Store France > Eur 279.-
[/font][font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple Store Suisse > [/font][font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]CHF 369.-
    279 ¤ en Francs Suisse > [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+1]432.-
    Viendez acheter en Suisse.* 
*[/size][/font]


----------



## Macthieu (1 Octobre 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> alors je préfère le payer plus cher ici, en france
> 
> je plaisante, mais faut avouer que vous avez un de ces accent...



ça parait que tu n'as jamais entendu l'accent acadien...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2004)

Je serais à Montréal dans 36h00, qui veut un iPod. 

Je vais quand même voir le prix du matos.
Machtieu, il y a des iTrips au Québec?


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je serais à Montréal dans 36h00, qui veut un iPod.
> 
> Je vais quand même voir le prix du matos.
> Machtieu, il y a des iTrips au Québec?


 Silvia va t-elle résister ?


----------



## Macthieu (1 Octobre 2004)

il y a des itrip à Montréal et tout proche de l'aéroport. il coûte 60 $ chez Microserv à Dorval.


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> il y a des itrip à Montréal et tout proche de l'aéroport. il coûte 60 $ chez Microserv à Dorval.


 Tabernacle !


----------



## Macthieu (1 Octobre 2004)

:mouais: 

sans commentaire


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> sans commentaire


 Humour !  
 Y a pas un festival de l'humour à Montréal ?


----------



## Macthieu (1 Octobre 2004)

il y en a un. On produit tellement d'humoriste qu'on organise un festival pour les aider à se faire connaître du public.

p.s. on ne dit pas tabernacle, on dit tabarnak


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> il y en a un. On produit tellement d'humoriste qu'on organise un festival pour les aider à se faire connaître du public.
> 
> p.s. on ne dit pas tabernacle, on dit tabarnak


 Excuse, j'ai pas l'accent !  
 Par contre, j'ai un grand pote (IceandFire) qui arrive bien à le prendre !  
 Vas voir, ou plutôt écouter ici !  
 Ensuite, prend le thread au début, tu vas bien te marrer !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Silvia va t-elle résister ?


Non, elle veut un iTripmini pour son microiPod.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> [font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple Store France > Eur 279.-
> [/font][font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple Store Suisse > [/font][font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]CHF 369.-
> 279 ¤ en Francs Suisse > [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+1]432.-
> Viendez acheter en Suisse.*
> *[/size][/font]



ricchy, si c'est pour danser comme ton avatar j'hésite...


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> il y a des itrip à Montréal....


C'est sûr que la canadienne, elle te fait triper un max...


----------



## Macthieu (2 Octobre 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Octobre 2004)

Moi je teste les canadiennes dès ce soir. 

Même pas peur. 
Là je teste les hotspots de l'aéroport de Luxembourg, je ne suis oas rendu.


----------

